# Tonight MareStare



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been watching this one for awhile. Cause she's a Haflinger : ) She's on low alert but I just saw her go down and roll. 

Joy Cam 1


This one looks very uncomfortable

Paint-N-Image Ranch Cam 1

Gypsy Queen is back on low alert. She is just lounging around eating though. I'll post her link if something happens.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Second mare posted (Berry) is down and rolling and straining.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like she might foal soon.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm hoping she goes before one of the other girls go. Last night went 3 in a row. My computer couldn't handle it.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

My internets being slow so I exited it for a little while. Post if she starts foaling


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like Joy is going down?

ETA: nevermind. She apparently decided against it.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Well right now someone is cleaning her stall. I used to board at a place that had foaling mares and I've never seen people interrupt the process so much, lol.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Berry is DOWN!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

And up..haha


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Now I'm not promising anything with this girl because she has fooled me a few times. She looks more uncomfortable tonight than I have seen her lately. Maybe I can't wait to see what she has ; ). 

Owens' Top of the Hill Horses Cam 1


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Berry is down again


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Pushing


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think she will go tonight??

Golden Venture Farm Cam 1


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

is she pushing or taking a little siesta?


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

pushing?!


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

and she is up again


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Foaling
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=vvpaints


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

V and V Paints mare is foaling


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She had a filly : )


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, intrusive much, people!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I caught it just in time!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

A LOT of them have been like that. Must be a new thing.... I would only go in if it looks like the mare needs some help. These people are pulling them out as soon as they push the hooves out... 

Berry (at Paint N Image) isn't doing anything now. That was the most realistic false alarm I've seen.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think I've seen mare foal "naturally" in any of the foals I've seen born. Granted, I've only seen around 10...but still???

edited: naturally for me, meaning no assistance.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think this is more than assistance though. Most of these people go in and do just about everything. Pull the foal out, clean it off, help it stand, help it nurse.....


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

It's really sad to see. Mom looks a bit confused, there
And totally agree about Berry, that was something!


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

2.when our filly was born last year I didn't touch her till she was completely out. The only reason I did at all was to 1. get the sac off of her face because she kept sucking it in when she tried to breathe and I had to pick her up to get mama back to the barn (mama is an impossible to catch even with food). She was born down by the road in the front of the house. I had to get her in because we have large dogs and I was afraid to leave them all out togehter. after we got her in the stall we didnt touch her till the next day.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I was always told to not go in unless they need help, to tie the mare's bag, to pick the stall out, to remove the placenta and to put iodine on the foal's cord. Maybe a bit of imprinting.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Exactly, I can't even fathom interfering with something like that without a **** good reason.
I've never bred but my friends who breed around here are much smarter than this, too.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

P.S. Berry is at it again.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Mulligans Run Farm Cam 1

Foaling


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I think it is snack time for all the mares lol.... everyone im watching is eating


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just saw a mini mare foal at Mulligans Run Farm. This is the second birth I have caught in time to see! What excitement!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Its a filly!!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad there wasn't a huge swarm there for this one, haha
Cute little girls =)


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?al...horse-breeding/tonight-marestare-51497/page2/

seems very uncomfortable


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG. what happened to Berrys cam?


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Eek, I hope they fix it! Especially since she was so close earlier today!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Its 1:16 AM there....they cant use the "farmers with GPS" excuse!!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Berry is back. No change. Looks like shes sleeping.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I watched one at Sunny Pines foal completely without assistance last night. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

It seems to be the trend on marestare - I've been to a lot of births and we only ever got involved if we HAD to. I was always taught getting in there and pulling, like that, raises the chances of uterine prolapse, over bleeding, and greater risk of infection, not to mention greater strain and pain on the mare who is doing fine and delivering at her own pace - allowing muscles and places to stretch naturally. All these people on marestare, with the exception of one or two I have seen, are all rushing in and yanking the baby out as soon as the feet are showing. It's really annoying to me. Give the mare a chance, for goodness sake!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Hopefully I can catch Hailey today...

Her link wasn't working for me a little while ago...

Golden Venture Farm Cam 1


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

Valley Oaks Quarter Horses Cam 1

Looks like this mare is going now!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

she just had it. the baby is trying to stand up now.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

the placenta is still hanging from mommy


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think mom looks so good. She should be up by now.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

she was up but she was dragging the placenta. Now she's down. I thought the reason you had cameras was so people could go help these guys?


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

If they do anything, they should get mom up so the poor thing can nurse. I watched a lady try to get the foal up and walking but didn't get the mare up. That seems counter intuitive to me...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

both up... placenta gone... all better...


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Any more you guys are watching? I just got back from the barn.
I have Gypsy Queen (All Star) and Berry (Paint-N-Image) both out for the day..and the girls at Hill Haven taking a break
Still watching Hailey at Golden Venture and Apache at Owens'..
See any others that look promising?


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Not that I can really tell... do you have a link for Hailey? My browser locked up and closed.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Golden Venture Farm Cam 1


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll look through my list in an hour.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Hailey is very antsy and biting at her stomach..I think she's next tonight


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree, I am watching her and she is pacing her stall


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

High Alert
Fields Quarter Horses Cam 1


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> High Alert
> Fields Quarter Horses Cam 1


Is the camera working for you? It's a black screen for me.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What is in the container they are giving the foal?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea she had the baby. Top left cam.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> Is the camera working for you? It's a black screen for me.


It's working on mine, baby is out....


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Little filly!

ShutupJoe, I'm not sure, I'd clicked away for a second and then they just had it....maybe the mom is low on colostrum?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe.. Cute little long legged foal : )


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I think Hailey is just about any time here too, she's pacing like mad


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> I think Hailey is just about any time here too, she's pacing like mad


Do you have the link?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oops sorry! Yep, it's here:
Golden Venture Farm Cam 1


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Tell me how that one goes. My computer won't let me download the plug in to watch some of them. That one happens to be one of them.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, there's a handful I can't get to work, either. If you get the name of the plug in it's trying to load, or what media player it's using, sometimes you can get it manually - do a google search for "plug in name" + "your browser name" and it will bring you a link for a free download - doesn't always work, but I use firefox and it wouldn't let me download any of them in the beginning, I had to google them one at a time *lol*

So far, she's just been pacing round and round and round her stall with her tail over her back. Now she's stopped and been staring out her stall door though *l*


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Hailey is down!!!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

:] you beat me to saying that :]


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I just got her camera to work finally so I hope she has the baby soon


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

me too! :]


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been watching her for about 1 hr , how exciting!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

It seems to me that she is going to foal soon


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

:] i wish she'd turn to sideways so we could she her and make sure the foaling is going okay, that is if he does


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

she is back up so idk


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I watched her all night last night. Hailey. I was sure she was going to foal last night. And nothing. Maybe tonight will be the night??


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm also watching the mare on the top right.

Fields Quarter Horses Cam 1

She's been swishing her tail alot..and lifting it alot and pacing a bit.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

i sure hope so


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

shes down again!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I was just going to say that


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

back up


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

she was rolling though! :]


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry for double posting but im going to try to record it :]


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Foaling Golden Venture Farm Cam 1


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

yay a filly!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a filly!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

YAY a filly : )


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

God, she's adorable! And she's gonna grow up gorgeous with those beautiful parents, too


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes she is!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Momma is standing up now! The baby is so adorable ....hope I stay awake to see her stand


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope she stands soon


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

it bothers me a bit that all she is doing is basically crawling in circles, she really hasn't attempted to stand at all, just scootch along on her side.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

A couple times I thought she would stand ...but no ,not yet.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

She just stood and then fell over


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

shes up!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ravenwood mare just had a colt that looks very similiar to a skunk. : D

Ravenwood Miniatures Cam 1

They bent the camera down so you couldn't see until after the foal was born. I watched teh Field's mare too. She had a colt.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Early this morning , I watched Hailey give birth and I was just as excited as if she were my own mare. That was my first mare stare event , I couldnt get the cams to work on the others one I tried. I just wanted to share that I thought it was so amazing! Def. going to check back for more babies being born when I can.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Low alert at Centaur Farm Cam 1

She's a pretty girl ^


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

looks like this mare just got up... she's got hay all over her, but no alert... haven't been watching this one long.


edit:
ugh! i just lost the link when my browser shut down!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Centaur mare is foaling
Centaur Farm Cam 1


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

It's an invisible sexless baby! Hahaha
I hope it stands up and walks around soon so we can see it!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I know ....she was out of the cams sight


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

A filly! you can see her now in front of her momma : ) so cute


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It's a filly : ) Look like mama


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

haha I am watching Berrys cam right now waiting for her to come in and almost had a heart attack when I cat came across the screen  blond moment!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you post the link to Berry's again? I lost it.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

centaur filly looks like she may stand soon : )


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Gah, my internet isn't cooperating with me tonight =( now that I've seen the new filly I'll have to give up marestaring for now.
Here's Berry's cam, though:
Paint-N-Image Ranch Cam 1


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

The Centaur mare looks very exhausted (cant spell)


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

centaur filly is now standing : ) she is so adorable!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

This mare looks close
javascriptopUp('http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=oakwoodfarm',680,720)


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

oops I hope this works
Oakwood Farm


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone watching anyhorses tonight, if so will you post the links???? thank you


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

All Star Farm Gypsy Vanners & Miniature Horses Cam 2

High Spirits Cam 1

Fields Quarter Horses Cam 1


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

HIgh spirits is foaling


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

She stepped on her baby!!!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

wow, she's really antsy!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

did they just give her a shot??


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry for double posting but is the lady cryying?? :[


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I am trying to figure out if the foal is okay after that mare stepped all over it. Haven't seen it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I see an ear, so it must be okay


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

They did give her a shot... I have never seen a mare look like she is in so much pain. I seen the baby moving so she is alive but I hope her legs didn't get broke!!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I missed her stepping on her..but everything looks to be okay now..thank god


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

She is standing which is a great sign! and its a FILLY!!! YAY


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Gypsy Queen went 30 minutes after I went to bed : (. I wanted to see her foal.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

ShutUpJoe, every time I read your name, I hear my husband's gma yelling at his gpa... "No, shut up Joe, that's not how the story goes!"
EVERY TIME! 

Hubby wouldn't let me stay up to watch the centaur mare we couldn't see birthing, LOL. So I missed it, glad to know the baby that got stepped on is up and moving around good!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Joy looks super close. She also looks very, very thin for a pregnant mare. I hope the owners are feeding her lots of good food!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

westons....lol My husband hates that my handle for everything is shutupjoe.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Juna said:


> Joy looks super close. She also looks very, very thin for a pregnant mare. I hope the owners are feeding her lots of good food!


Was thinking the same thing... poor girl. She looks hungry.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Ktibb said:


> Was thinking the same thing... poor girl. She looks hungry.


Very hungry! The poor girl. With our mares, we like to keep them a tiny bit on the fat side when they give birth. We have always had nice, healthy, chunky foals. I wonder where the mare is? The time is almost 10 hours ahead of mine. 


This mare (Berry) looks like she is going tonight. Her owner keeps fiddling with her, but every time the lady leaves, the mare pains. She looks sore on her front feet, too. Paint-N-Image Ranch Cam 1

​


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Berry is looking VERY uncomfortable. Mare at Pacific Pintos just foaled and so did another one at Fields. I really hate the stalls at Fields. I think they are way to small and it looks like the mares are right on top of their foals.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Paint-N-Image Ranch Cam 1

Very close


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Paint-N-Image Ranch Cam 1

pacing, tail swishys!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep, I'm watching her! Looks like it will be soon. Too funny -- I've got my mare, Lilly, laboring on video on my TV and this mare on my computer. Cool! Two in one night! 

(Does this forum not have emoticons?)


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm watching her to hopefully she will be my first mare to see 

Juna there are emotions but your have to go advanced to see them and know what they are


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Here she goes. She's down!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Now she's up. LOL


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

teasing us


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

This looks like the "calm before the storm" time. She keeps smelling her fluid that she broke when she got down. Her water broke and now she's just waiting for it. Our mares like to take a while after they break. This will be fun to watch. This is my first birth I will have witnessed on Mare Stare. 

Thanks for the tip, RedTree! I found the emoticons now. :lol:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

this well be my first birth period lol I'm excited
but I kinda want her to go now lol cos I was planning to go riding soon


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

shes down


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Go Berry GO!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Here it comes. Bag is out.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

is the foal sticking out??


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Right now is when I would step in to help. I wish they would help her.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, feet are out.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Why don't they help her? A few soft tugs and this birth would be over and the mare would be happy licking her foal.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Agh! She needs to move her tail so I can watch!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, good. The lady came in to help.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh no now there blocking the view


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

omg this is amazing


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

They should have tugged WITH the mares pushes! Instead of just one long PULL right when they went in. It's all about tugging _when_ the mare pushes. 

But, I'm happy it's out and alive! It was a fun, even if somewhat painful, birth to watch.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

awww a filly for Berry!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

FILLY! YAY! She was happy about that! I would be, too, LOL.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

awww I am totally amazed


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

lol that kitty is cracking me up


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I saw that as well 
is the foals back feet still inside Berry??


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I just wanna pick up her butt and help her stand  I feel like they are helpless little babies... oh wait, they are


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

shes standing and walking 
and I have to go ride my own horse


----------

